# Shower pull cord string always on



## bleu (8 Jun 2011)

My bathroom shower pull cord string is broken and always set to on  (nothing to do with the shower itself, the on/off button is working properly). I am wondering if having this pull cord always set to on is spending any electricity?


----------



## Slim (8 Jun 2011)

bleu said:


> My bathroom shower pull cord string is broken and always set to on (nothing to do with the shower itself, the on/off button is working properly). I am wondering if having this pull cord always set to on is spending any electricity?


If there is a red light on, then you are using a minimal amount of power used to run the bulb. If not, then no - you are using no power. Slim


----------



## SemperFi (8 Jun 2011)

Mine broke the other day, got a replacement in b and q for about 20 euro and replaced it myself. There are a lot of different types so turn off at fusebox, remove and take to shop and get an identical one.


----------



## Leo (8 Jun 2011)

Make very sure to get good tight connections if you are replacing one of these yourself. Showers pull a lot of current, so poor/loose connetions will cause overheating issues and would be a fire risk.
Leo


----------



## SemperFi (16 Jun 2011)

Thanks for that info.


----------

